# Moncayo Flamenco/Salsa



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

All those looking for a fixed bed Panel Van Conversion would be well advised to look at these vans, marketed by Davan, just off the M5 near Weston, as well as the Adria Twin.
The Flamenco is almost the same layout as the Twin, whilst the Salsa has a rear lounge, plus the front table as in the Twin, making it as far as I know the only competitor for the Devon Monte Carlo.
I checked out both the Twin and these vans this weekend and in my opinion the Moncayo's are of a higher quality.
I really discounted the Twin because of their extortionate charges for the options I wanted, particularly the £2000 plus for the bigger engine.
I was within a whisker of going for the Salsa ( the rear lounge could be left as a permanent bed when required) but we just couldn't do a deal which I could justify to myself.
However I did love the quality feel of the vans, which are just a bit cheaper than the top specced Twin. I really liked the rear radio built into the control panel.
No connection with Davan other than I was impressed with the vans and their place near Weston.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Oldenstar.... I am confused.... I thought I would try to find the models to see what you were on about...

Moncayo Flamingo.... can't find it...

The Moncayo website only lists vans called Liberty 4 and 5, is this them...
http://www.moncayo.es/vehiculos/modelos.asp?serie=van&idioma=es

Carol

Having since gone to the Davan website, I guess they are, but they now have names and not numbers, which is which I don't know....


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Carol
Yes they are called the Liberty 4 and Liberty 5 as sold on the continong, but with the spec asked for by Davan, the sole importers I think, they are called the Flamenco (fixed bed) and Salsa, with rear lounge.
I really liked them- my only doubt was the 2 hob kitchen ( the wife thought it was ok) and the use of silver screens for cab curtaining. Standard UK spec included Metallic paint, two airbags, 5 year warranty, but did not have elec mirrors or cruise control.
With all the interest lately in the Adria Twin I just thought it may be of interest to some for comparison.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I have just returned from a week on a stand at the NEC and was taken by the Moncayo Flamenco (fixed rear bed) and Salas (Dinette/rear bed). I really like the idea of the large storage space under the fixed bed accessible form the outside. In my Orion Pavo (Autosleeper Symbol) there is nowhere to store the wet mains lead and ramps.

Apart from the Adria twin with its odd fixed/fold-up rear bed IH also do some very good but very expensive models.

One downside with these type of van is that you must have either

1. very little kitchen space
2. very small fridge
3. very small wardrobe.

However a small wardrobe can be offset by using the space under the rear bed.

Can anyone offer advice on the usability and durability of Moncayo vans?


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi
The Moncayo vans look rather smart.
Our Devon Sundowner only has a 2 burner hob (oven as well) we don't do full roast dinners being veggie, but can manage almost anything else on 2 hobs - did breakfast for 17 people recently! Having had curtains in the cab of our leisure drive and now silver screens, I prefer the silver screens, although integral blinds would be my favourite, I think. The silver screens are less fiddly than curtains and tidier.
Its loads of fun choosing a van, so enjoy yourself.
Another Carol


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I've had a quick look at the Moncayo PVC's on their website and they're very interesting, A lot of the layout ideas are similar to the Twin but I'd really like to give them the once over.

IH have the unique differentiator of removing the rear doors on their PVC's and replacing them with a coachbuilt rear panel. 

There's several ways of looking at that idea. It gives you the possibility of making a caravan like rear interior and does away with the lifthatch or barn doors as an interior feature. That's fine but a lot of people like the walk through capability of a PVC. 

Also IH tend to build a hatch in the rear into a storage area under seats/beds but it tends to be quite a small opening which precludes the storage/transport of larger items. I've recently noticed a Twin owner on here proclaiming how much stuff he'd moved and I've used our van for flat removals, furniture collection, bike transport etc. , which wouldn't really be advisable in something so luxy as an IH.

Andy


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

IH vans are superbly made but you pay the price , literally, they are well over £500 more than the nearest similar layout.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I think you mean £5k, not £500.
That is the reason I don't (can't) consider a new I.H. van, but having looked at the Moncayo vans I think they are not far off the quality-I thought the furniture was excellent.
Can't answer your earlier question re longevity of this marque, but I have seen Moncayo vans over here (coachbuilts though).
They are Spanish of course, and we saw quite a lot in Europe last month.
The cost question is interesting-why didn't I choose to buy one of the Carado vans on the Brownhills stand? It ticked most of our boxes, is supposedly made in the Hymer factory?, and was by a considerable margin the best cost option for me?
Too good to be true maybe, and of course there is the B........s factor, as read on many posts here :wink:


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi there

£5K it is (or even more), what's a nought between friends?


----------

